# Email Hosting Recommendations???



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

What services are people using for their email hosting? I recently bought a domain name through Namecheap and I was wondering if anybody had recommendations for setting up my email? 

Here are some of the my requirements:
1) Works with Microsoft Outlook or Entourage
2) Can push email to my iPhone and iPad
3) Sync to a calendar on my iphone and computer

Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Jamie


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I believe you have to have the site hosted for the email to work.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

what Hines said


----------



## cjames (Apr 6, 2013)

Or just buy a cheap older desktop and have someone set up an email server for you. Buy a domain name and have an email address like EXP [email protected]. They could even administer it remotely for you


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It needs to be hosted, you can cheap hosting for a few dollars a month, although I am not sure why you would want an email with your domain when there is no "domain" (site). 
After you do get it set up, run it all thru gmail, you can receive and send emails using the domain addy, sync calendars and mail over multiple devices.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's advice. After some research I ended up choosing Google Apps for Business to host my email. It's very similar to gmail but has a few added benefits.

My website is hosted by Weebly, but they only offer email forwarding and the features of the email hosting that NameCheap offered didn't meet all of my needs.


----------



## MDHpainting (Mar 4, 2014)

Google Apps is the way to go. It's $5/ month and worth every penny! Especially good for people who already use Gmail.


----------

